# R33 GTR Rear Member Mount, Upper Stopper



## JoXter (Sep 30, 2008)

Searching for this part, its located at the rear member, front mounting. Is there anyone that got this one laying around? Found it on ebay, but i dont think its worth the price. Part number is 55464-05U00.

I live in sweden so shipping here is a must

Thanks


----------

